

Introducing Drag and Drop Uploading - timothyjcoulter
http://hello.corkboard.me/2012/07/10/introducing-drag-and-drop-uploading/

======
brlewis
Dragging a file is not easier for me than clicking Save in whatever program
I'm using to manipulate the file.

~~~
sjs382
Agreed. This is more like Rapidshare than dropbox.

------
filmgirlcw
I like Corkbord but I'm hesitant of any offer of "unlimited storage." How many
of us have been burned by those promises from startups that can't scale and
end up going under?

Still, with this, I think we finally have a drop.io replacement!

~~~
tluyben2
Came here to say this. Unlimited is never good. People get really pissed off
when it's not really unlimited. And you immediately will have some people
trying it and blogging about it.

~~~
kellysutton
I think specific flavors of unlimited make sense. It sounds like Corkboard can
offer unlimited storage but with a cap of 50MB on files. The number of people
willing to jump through the hoops required to make that truly unlimited is
likely very few.

We do a similar thing at LayerVault. We offer unlimited storage and versioning
of design files, but only for design files we support.

~~~
tluyben2
I would just be worried about them going away because they cannot pay for what
they promise. Or because of bad press. I have for instance around 8 TB of log
analysis PDFs which are around 20-30 mb per PDF. I know that's a special case
but this is then a lot 'cheaper' for me to share with everyone who needs to
see that growing amount of files than the way we use now.

------
adamstober
I can't help but comment here... on the marketing.

Making the comparison to Dropbox steers people to evaluate the service in
comparison to one of the best out there.

I'd instead just explain why corkboard is great on its own merits. Claiming to
be "easier than Dropbox" is probably effective at grabbing eyeballs but I'd
question if it's the best strategy to acquire actual users.

------
tluyben2
How about add client side encryption for selected files? I'm doing that with
dropbox manually now, but I would like to be able to drop files, for instance,
on an iron corkboard (part of the screen) which first encrypts and then sends.
Obviously you cannot share those (or you can but no-one can read without
private key).

~~~
FreshCode
Client-side encryption? I don't think that solves a real problem. If it's that
sensitive, I would not be putting it on Dropbox anyway.

edit: be nicer.

~~~
tluyben2
Well it does solve a problem for me; I want my sensitive files to be backed up
as well. How often do I read stories of people who have EVERYTHING backed up
in the cloud but their sensitive files and at first disaster they are screwed,
because well, they have everything in the cloud besides the files they
ACTUALLY needed for day to day work. And encryption is strong enough to do
this.

Where do you put your sensitive files as backup? Harddrive? CD/DVD? USB stick.
Problem is that that's not very safe :) I have been backing up on harddrives
(applies to cd/dvd/usb as well) since begin 90s and thus I have quite a LOT of
harddrives. Time passes and those harddrives get into cupboards, you kind of
forget them. When you need them they are often corrupt (esp USB sticks!), but
you forget about the older ones after a while (20 years is quite a bit; you'll
have kids in that time maybe, move 2-4 times etc). I'm quite sure a bunch of
those hds/cds are potentially in the hands of people who could abuse them if
they were interested (they are not; my sensitive stuff is not very sensitive).
I like the cloud idea more as I don't 'lose' things and stuff is always there
on every computer/device. But I just would like simple encryption. For dropbox
I have a directory where I put stuff like that ; I have a background software
which GPG encrypts everything there before sending to dropbox. It's great. But
it still is a bit of a hassle.

------
timothyjcoulter
Mashable story here: <http://mashable.com/2012/07/10/startup-corkboard-
dropbox/>

------
kellysutton
I'm a big fan of using CorkboardMe as a collaborative workspace. This makes it
that much better.

------
dunstenmoss
Can I use it to store files that aren't as social? Such as GPG encrypted tar
files?

~~~
timothyjcoulter
Absolutely. Our Pro plan also allows you to password protect your boards or
make them completely private - so share your information with who you want,
how you want.

~~~
dunstenmoss
Sounds incredible. Would you really be happy if I, for example, uploaded a 1
GB home directory encrypted backup after I finish work each day? Keeping each
backup around indefinitely?

~~~
timothyjcoulter
We don't allow that file size yet. We hope to, but to prevent scaling issues
we've limited files to 50Mb - we hope to grow this in the future as demand
increases.

If you have a special case and would like to tell me about it, shoot me and
email at tim@corkboard.me. I'd love to hear your thoughts.

~~~
dunstenmoss
Well if it's unlimited for just a few dollars I could move all of my data
storage into it. I could break down my many GB backups into 50MB chunks and
just shove them all up on a cork board.

------
markaisi
To me 50mb is way to little for me. In that sense you are no way like dropbox.

------
bootz15
Is there a file size limit?

~~~
timothyjcoulter
Hi Bootz15. Currently yes - and that's the only limit. We've set it at 50mb
for now. I'd love to hear how that works for you.

~~~
bootz15
The problem is -- people can split zip their files. So file size limits are
kind of moot, yes?

